# Here's the music getting me through the incessant waiting for the divorce to play out



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qvglWAHDak
Ludovico Einaude - divenire

I'm going to play this in a concert someday, first the piano, after I buy one and get a few refresher lessons (I used to teach piano), and then I'm going to learn the violin and play that part. Damn, I really DID lose myself somewhere along the way. Why don't I HAVE a piano? 

And then of course there's always Michael Bolton's Time, Love, and Tenderness. 

Anybody else want to share what music got them through? I play this and say "I'm sorry" in case the universe is listening. I think I have my h figured out and all his mental health issues, but I have no clue what I did or didn't do that made him so discontent. In April and May, when he got his second opinion for his prostate cancer (and didn't have to go through the horrible surgery his urologist was proposing) and he was sharing about his heart attack, and I thought he was really back, I told him I was open to hearing what I did and what he needed me to own and apologize for, and he said nothing. . . there was nothing I did, he said. 

So it is what it is.


----------

